# How did YOU become interested furry?



## ozzyroo89 (Sep 28, 2007)

For me it was 4 chan led to clubstrips led to PB&Jay and ABS comics Led to FA ended im me becoming interested furry. and i couldent be happer un less i met an attractive furry GF.

How did it happen to you :?:

oh im 18 how old were your when furry became your life?


----------



## Nightintodream (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

i allwasy known that i fealt like it but then i found out about a year ago
me 18 to ^_^


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

Not a furry.  But I do share an interest in anthropomorphic animal subjects.  Since . . . I don't know, several years, almost as long as I've been drawing.


----------



## RayFoxSith (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

Always felt I was a fur, but I think it was when I got my internet back in 2004 I found out about the fandom and got into it.


----------



## 16weeks (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

Kinda always knew ever since i saw a piece of anthro art, i could see myself so clearly as a anthro and i loved furry art and stuff. so i kinda always knew


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

When the Mushroom in a bad trip I had told me.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

I'm not a furry. But I found Wookies work at some point like 98, and then somehow found a newsgroup (99/00), which brought me to VCL. From there I just floated around a bit while in college.

I'm simply an artist who enjoys a very wide range of subjects...  I am me. No categories for me please.


----------



## Emil (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

I was always into warner brother cartoons and other anthro type stuff, but I never really thought much about it, and I didn't draw it yet either. A couple years ago I came across an artist's were/transformation art while doing a google image search for something else. It kinda captivated me into drawing anthro art, but even then I didnt know it was furry. I actually only heard of the fandom while searching random articles on wikipedia and the article for wikifur came up. Talk about random!


----------



## Vore Writer (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

I don't consider myself a furry. I just like the art and what not.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

Years back.. almost a decade, take a year or two...

First, it was Beast Wars and the likes. I remember finding "Beast Side", an anthropomorphic art site from a Japanese artist who is known by Kazuma, I believe. I thought it was a game or tv show or something. I had no idea that such artists' websites existed, but links went from Beast Side, to DigiKnight, to so many other places, and I loved it.

I think I learned about furries as time went on. I don't think I'm really technically a furry, but I have strong ties with them


----------



## Lougara (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

i joined the fandom in 2003-4'ish 

just liked anthro art before I knew what it really was about- my first look at anthro art was huskie's.


i'm actualy quite tired of the fandom right now, tbh, and I'm delving more into the WoW Rp fandom..

my avatar isn't really furry. She's an undead scalie with patches of fur.


----------



## themocaw (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

I saw some furry porn.  I fapped to it.  I've been trapped ever since.

Hey, at least I'm honest.


----------



## stoelbank (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

somehow zentigers artwork managed to get into my HD with kazaa lite, it was there collecting dust for about a year or 3, then i started to play sherlock Holmes and check what the meaning of that picture was and i ended up here being a fur >.<


----------



## Stockton (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

I always liked cartoons, especially anthropomorphic ones, and eventually stumbled onto Furrydom while looking for fan art. I don't think I found I was a furry so much as I found out _about_ Furrydom.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*



			
				themocaw said:
			
		

> I saw some furry porn.  I fapped to it.  I've been trapped ever since.
> 
> Hey, at least I'm honest.



hahahaha... that's what I was getting at, but somehow I didn't say it with the same forwardness that you did...


----------



## Infinity (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

Well I kinda had an interest in anthropomorphic things since I was little... Let's just say that one cerinian blue vixen sped up that process.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

Actually back when I played WoW, one of my friends suspected me being a fur ( hey I played a Druid afterall) even though I wasn't and gave me a link. I found furry interesting, and have since been hanging around.


----------



## themocaw (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*



			
				Grimfang said:
			
		

> themocaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In retrospect, I should have said, "I came, I saw, I fapped, not necessarily in that order."


----------



## vappykid5 (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

As soon as I joined this site ^^


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*



			
				themocaw said:
			
		

> Grimfang said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're such a lolful person. haha


----------



## Atariwolf (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

Ive always liked cartoons and such, and when I was about 14, got really into werewolves.  I looked around for werewolf art and stuff, and eventually found art where people were animals all the time.  Been hooked ever since


----------



## Rixxster (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

iv always liked plushies sort of i dotn ahve any now but, i joined Sl a few months ago and only started hearing and understanding what furry was now i consider myself a fur 
and also devolped a great taste in anthro drawing all i draw now.

was 18 when i discovered 19 now...few months ago lol


----------



## ADF (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

I've had a fascination for anthropomorphic animals since I was a kid; specifically reptile ones, plus as I reached that age it turned into something a bit more  My very first introduction post is a good overview of how my interest progressed over the years.

Discovering a entire fandom based around the subject was a pleasant surprise; though it took me a little while to get over the public image, say sod it, and feel comfortable calling myself a furry. I'm not quite sure if it was the taboo attitude from those who know about furry that was putting me off, or being another furry into the adult aspects of the fandom and being another statistic against the image many furs are fighting against.


----------



## net-cat (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

After I got real internets (I/E: not dial-up) I discovered web comics. Even back then, I had an inordinately larger number of furry comics in my list. Eventually, I found my way to Suburban Jungle and saw the "Proud to be a furry." logo. "WTF IS THIS?" I thought. Being 17 and curious, I did some research. And here I am.

(Incidentally, I've been calling myself net-cat on the internet and have had the same avatar since long before then.)


----------



## DrakeWolf (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

I always like amimals since i was little dogs and other wildlife. watched alot of anmation and cartoons growing up. heck i remember watching road rovers at my granparents house when it first came out. turned 16 and started cruzing the net for porn (like most of us) some how came across some furry stuff and have been furry ever since


----------



## Nidonemo (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

For me it was a slow realization. For the longest time I referred to myself as "fur-curious".

Around about maybe the beginning of this year I just said "Fuck it, I'm a furry! Whee! Yiff me!"


----------



## Kilehye (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

Well, I've been a furry all my life, just never knew the term for it. From being a child, to this day, I've always preferred the video games that have "creatures" in it instead of just boring human characters, always loved drawing animals and human-like animals, played with stuffed animals instead of Barbies, my first username ever online was "Kassie Cat", etc.
It was a few years ago when I learned the term anthropomorphic, and even then, I just liked drawing anthros and that was it. Now, earlier this year, I finally learned of the actual furry subculture/interest/whatever, but at first it sorta freaked me out. Of course, all I heard at first was all the stuff about yiffing and sex in fursuits, things like that.
After a few months, I softened to the ideas since I learned more about the truth than the rumors. Now it weirds me out how much I feel like I belong (to some aspects) sometimes.


----------



## luphawk (Sep 29, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

Like many  others I have been interested in furry cartoon characters for as long as I can remember and I have long felt a spiritual connection to wolves and hawks, but had no idea what a furry was.  Last year I was looking for pics of cat girls and came across some literature on the furry fandom.  After reading a few of these I thought â€œsounds like meâ€ and decided to fined a forum and learn more.  It was around this time that I started having the dreams I described in this thread ( http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=10181 ) and I based my furson  on the winged werewolf ronin I am in the dreams (which Iâ€™m still having by the way).  I joined a forum but then got a job that kept me out of town a lot so I didnâ€™t have time for it, when I did have time I had lost the link and in searching for it again I found this sight and hear I am.


----------



## Jayness (Sep 29, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

Well... personally i've been drawing animals and anthros ever since I was a kid. And I barely played with dolls - I had an obsession for plushies, soft toys and such. Always when I played, I preferred being 'animalistic' - if that is the right term to use XD
Me and a friend of mine got even more in to it, due being huge fans of The Lion King back there.
And well... around 1999 when I began to surf more around the net, I discovered there are more than just TLK fansom(s) - and... well....

Almost as if I was grown up to be one, without even realizing it.


----------



## lovennight (Sep 29, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

i'm a animal lover... went to pow wow's in which i love it people worshiping them..and well i liked furries what a suprise lol but honestly i thought this yiff was really hot and i also took a lot of tests with was animal i was >> interesting on how i am always different in them..


----------



## Brokoro (Sep 29, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

I don't really consider myself a furry as I'm happy just being me.  But my girlfriends brought me into the furry fandom.  I have a fursona, but it's in memory of my dog that passed away and no other animal felt right to me.  They on the other hand are full fledged furries

Funny thing is, tonight we were out on the town and they said "Why do you have people draw you furry? You know, just because you have a fursona doesn't mean your a furry..."  I laughed.


----------



## ozzyroo89 (Sep 29, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

ROFL.

To me it sound like every one is saying that walt disney started the furry fandom. 

out of all the ppl in the world i gess he has had the biggest impact as an individual on the fandom. just a thought


----------



## lobosabio (Sep 29, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

I saw something about it on TV and promptly forgot about it.  About two years later I ran across VCL and I've been a furry every since.


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Sep 29, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

Came to the realization randomly, when I discovered I found them anthros 'hawt'. StarFox, I believe, started it for me. No, it wasn't Krystal that made me furry. >.> <.< >.> *Why'd they make Fox and Wolf so cool? XD*


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Sep 30, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

I think The Sonic games got me into it first. Everyone was talking about these awsome shootout characters, which I liked too but whenever I got asked who my favorite video game character was I said Sonic. I thought it would be awsome to be a fox or something, but I didnt really know I was a "Furry" until I accidently came across a Amy/Rouge picture. I was like, What the hell? I went to see what catagory the picture was in and I ran into the greatest treasure ever. Anthro girls flooded the screen, and I got the feeling in my stomach that you would get sneaking up to play video games when you were ten, only even better.


----------



## soundhound (Sep 30, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*

Is this thread title a joke? You dont 'find out' that you're furry, it's not like being gay or ambidexturous or whatever. It's a hobby. And it shouldn't be 'life'. Because, well...that's just really depressing.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 30, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*



			
				soundhound said:
			
		

> Is this thread title a joke? You dont 'find out' that you're furry, it's not like being gay or ambidexturous or whatever. It's a hobby. And it shouldn't be 'life'. Because, well...that's just really depressing.



Perhaps a better title for this thread would have been " How did you become interested in furry?"


----------



## ozzyroo89 (Sep 30, 2007)

*RE: How did you find out you were a furry?*



			
				Rilvor said:
			
		

> soundhound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankyou for the suggestion.

I didn't mean to offend any one. Iâ€™m new at this and I will try to word my questions properly in the future.


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah. Porn did it. >>; 
I fapped and I was like "Hey, this stuff is nice"
and errm. Kitfox pointed me here after an 'encounter' So...
^.^ it was like a few months ago..maybe two.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Sep 30, 2007)

I always felt more at home with animals then people. I've always drawn anthromorphic characters and I always wanted to be an animal. Ergo I've always been a furry, I just didn't know what a furry was until I saw that CSI episode 'Fur and Loathing in Las Vegas'. Then I discovered this site from Deviant Art due to Mayu's pokemon art contest, then I saw Ninjaweasel's art and desided to stay. Also I saw anthroporn, wacked off, and once again I knew I was on to somethin' great so here I stay.


----------



## Angrhiel (Sep 30, 2007)

Even though I only draw anthromorphic animals and have little interest in the pr0nz I still like to call myself a furry.
My interest on anthros probably was disney's fault. Movies like Lion king, jungle book, beauty and the beast, robin hood etc. can really have an effect on you xD


----------



## Kyrre (Oct 1, 2007)

*thinks*

I know my first exposure was VCL... I just don't remember how I found it.  Too long ago.


----------



## LobaHuskita (Oct 1, 2007)

HHmm...I was always fascinated with animals as a kid. And yeah I was always interested about what animal would represent me the best and I thought it would be dolphins because I got to interact with one in Hawaii. XD

Then my friends told me about DA so I joined and saw some furry art and was amazed. So the art and movies have really sucked me into the fandom. ^^


----------



## Fox McCloud Rules (Oct 1, 2007)

WEll,

I baceame a furry about a year after i befame a Fox McCloud Fan (big surprise there). I leadrned that there was this thing called the furfandom, and i started to think. I thought a lot. I didn't just like animals, i felt like on- scince i was born. I acted like one. My memories of my life (yeah, short term memory loss takes a lot of that away) started to rush back, and it made sense! I liked fox mccloud, the disney movie robin hood, the fox and the hound, and anything else i'd ever seen with foxes- its because i wanted to be one! Because i had the personality of one! It might seem like i wrote this 'just to do so', but i mean it- the day i turned 15 i FELT the connection whack me in the face like a truck- and i joined the fandom.


----------



## stoelbank (Oct 1, 2007)

It was fox mc clouds fault here as well that i became into stuff like this >.<


----------



## Jason_Ebonblade (Oct 2, 2007)

The Lion King got me!


----------



## TippyDeVil (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, always been more comfortable with animals.  Grew up on a farm/ranch in northwest Nebraska ("Chosen Land of Crazy Horse") and became familiar with Native American spirituality, which led to Celtic shaminism, etc.  It wasn't so much that I *AM* an animal, but that I am guided and influenced by them . . . . 

I became interested in "furry," as such, when I discovered that there was a network of people who were interested in more than just Dizney porn.  (Nala porn is still on the list, but farther down than it used to be . .  . . )  Furrydom seems cool to me because it has much in common with that shamans path, is generally very welcoming and friendly, and is very helpful for someone such as myself who tends to take things far too seriously


----------



## Otlab (Oct 2, 2007)

That female wolf you see in the beginning of Disney's "The Jungle Book".  Her and those... blinkity.. blink eyes of hers.


----------



## Hayrider (Oct 2, 2007)

Back in the day I used to draw myself as a cat creature. . . This goes way back. . .

Not until I was 16 did I discover the fandom and fall in love with it's principles. :3

I'm 18 years old now, have loved every second of the membership.


----------



## Zabeth (Oct 2, 2007)

I think it's always been there to some degree. I might not be the furriest of furs but I have a furry heart. *sounds so lame* Though I really enjoy furry artwork A LOT, I don't draw it as much as some do, and my chars are usually more human but with animal characteristics. Not "catgirls" though XD 

I'm 23 and I like pineapples.


----------



## Tarrock (Oct 2, 2007)

When I was a kid, i always watched disney stuff and other antro shows.

Then like 2 years ago, when i was reading the world of warcraft forums, people were making a huge deal out of this peice of furry artwork, cause it 'promoted' beastiality. well in the end it got removed, then like 6 months later, someone brought up the subject again(for no random reason). Well eventually it turned into a massive flamefest, and furry hate. Eventually a furry stepped in and was telling about his lifestyle as a furry and as, and I thought 'Hmm that's pretty neat.' Well a few months later i started looking at furry artwork, and i really liked it, and discovered I was a furry.


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 2, 2007)

I've always been a furry lol since about 6 Ive been one
Just saw the fandom a year or two ago though


----------



## Santos (Oct 2, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> I saw some furry porn.  I fapped to it.  I've been trapped ever since.
> 
> Hey, at least I'm honest.



this trap it has capture many and among them poor santos


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 2, 2007)

My whole love of Vore got me into the whole furry fandom thing. best decesion i ever made and i stick by it


----------



## Lupinrager (Oct 4, 2007)

ever since I was a kid, animal cartoons and such were my faves, like Disney's robin Hood, transformers beastwars, and baskerville of baker street. 
in 2001, I would doodle a wolf character (whom I called a werewolf) a lot, then around 2002 I found "Werewolves of Suburbia" in a google image search for werewolf. 
Around the same time, i stumbled on Goldenwolfen's work, and found out about weres and furs. I then would just search around, found some John Talbain sites, Jen Seng, that kind of thing,
 artists and porn sites for a few years, I found the 'werewolf' section of queerhorror.com
Then my sister gave me Havoc inc. and Genus Male. . .o_0

most of my introduction into the fandom came from porn, lots and lots of porn. hallelujah
too wordy?


----------



## Pterodactyl Handler (Oct 4, 2007)

I used to jerk off to the thundercats.

Now that I'm all grown up, I have SEX with 'em.


----------



## DJDarkViper (Oct 4, 2007)

I was a stick animator prior to my interest. I met a girl in High School whome i was initially interested in (until she found her true love, darnit haha) but she introduced me to things she drew, which was new to me, but i thought i was the last remaining person on earth who still liked Sonic The Hedgehog. Anyways she drew Sonic fan art, and thus i attempted to follow to gather interest... that didn't pan out, but i never stopped. The interest in Sonic art has faded away a long time ago into the more interesting side of Furry art.
Problem is being a 3D animator, i still suck at drawing, and i suck at Modeling. So I'm at an impass at all times. Ive animated a couple creatures here and there, but nothing spectacular or big to show off. 

Thus, im a Game Designer of Anthropomorphic action titles. 

.. not sure if i should have said any of this, but i don't care this morning. there ya have it   (as boring as this was)


----------



## Comrade Newski (Oct 4, 2007)

I had a friend a few years ago.... I had seen Furry art before, liked it, but realy didn't get into it. And he told me a bits more. At this time he got alot of shit from his friends about it that I couldn't understand...

Over the years, i looked at art, and met more furries, and it just sort of gradually happened.

Still, it could date back earlier. My dad's into Folk music and that sort of grew on me... We went to alot of Folk Festivals, listened to the music but stayed for the story telling.

Many of the folk tales featured animals with human characteristics. I mean, We had this one about this wolf whose pack was hunted down... He was the last one. This family moved in to the cabin in the woods, and he took them as his new pack. Thing is, he protected them, found food for them, but they never new this. As a matter of fact, each time they saw him, they thought he was going to eath their child so they shot at him.

This story is where I got the Wolf Fursona. I'm actually doing it as an animated short soon.


----------



## ozzyroo89 (Oct 6, 2007)

Its interesting how furyâ€™s are formed at a young due to them being exposed to Walt Disney and other Cartoons. And later in life that interest develops into a love for furry art. not to mention the appeal of a popular blue vixen lol.

I think that the thing that got me stuck in the fandom is that it is so liberal and understanding its really good to see that it still exists in this modern society of ours.


----------



## DarkclawTheDragon (Oct 6, 2007)

15 was when I started,I saw a dragon movie and was hooked to loving dragons.


----------



## Krystalynn (Oct 6, 2007)

[size=medium]Furry since '99, is when I consider myself actually calling myself one. Always had an interest in anthromorphic and non-morphic animals, primarily dragons. Also, back in my roleplaying days, usually was a anthromorph or full dragon of some kind~ (And no, not the sexual kind of roleplaying, the true character-development, story driven kind that's so rare these days.)

Can't say any movies or anything really made me furry, just my own personal interests~ How I encountered the furry fandom was just browsing about the net in 2001 or so, and was like 'ZOMG FURRIES'... Didn't really get into the yiff thing until I was 16 or so. Three long years ago~

Zomg, furry that didn't find teh fandom from teh porns~[/size]

*edit* Made my post a little more sensible.


----------



## Sean Cross (Oct 7, 2007)

Well... I basically used to be into lots of hentai, and eventually stumbled upon Krezz Karavan (who's my personal hero). Turned me on to the whole idea of furryness... then eventually I stumbled upon FA, and, well, here I am now!


----------



## MysticWolf (Oct 8, 2007)

Somewhere around the age of 14, I just suddenly started liking wolves even though I never cared that much before.  That grew into a liking of werewolves, which then grew into a liking of the overall idea of anthropomorphic animals.  I'm not sure why the initial interest happened so suddenly.


----------



## pluslei (Jan 2, 2008)

i don't remember.... i lived on the coast of eastern australia.. and i moved out here .. to the desert..as i was entering high school... i was very upset about that.. i basically blocked out everything before that..


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jan 2, 2008)

Long before I got into the furry fandom, I was into TFing (or transformation into animals, plants or other beings).  There were a couple members on a TF board I knew who were furry, and they occasionally showed me some of their furry artwork on FA, which I then started to grow fascinated by.  I also started reading a few webcomics about anthropomorphic animals, and I did some soul searching and reflecting as to what my animal spirit would be within me.  I started becoming hooked to the fandom early this year, and I became even more hooked when I joined this site.


----------



## thewriter (Jan 2, 2008)

Transformation Art.


----------



## scooter_squirrel (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I have always liked cartoons and animated movies as well as nature.  Something clicked a little during my last year of grad school where I was watching Digimon every Saturday morning.  It wasn't until the CSI episode however until I really knew the furry world existed though.  After that, I got on the computer and looked around and realized that it really interests me.


----------



## grey-fur (Jan 16, 2008)

I found the fandom by accident on the internet, and afterwards just got into it around March 2007 when i was 15
But i was always into animals and stuff like that.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, I've always felt like I have a deeper connection with animals, they've always gotten along with me, and I've been through some extraortinary stuff involving animals.

Once, when I was about 8, me and my mom were walking outside of the vet (wich happened to be in the same building as the dayacare center), a dog who had gotten treated very badly by kids my age and size appeared with his owner. He would attack kids without notice. It was there to be put to sleep.

The dog saw me walking around, and when the owner was looking away, he charged, ripping the leash out of the owner's hand that he actually got some fracture or something. (Can't remember, all I know is that he got hurt.) The dog charged at me, full speed, and I remember not being frightened at all, and I just looked into his eyes.

The dog slowed down about halfways, then slowed down even more, only to come and sit by my side, letting me pet him. It was a really strong experience, and has burnt a permanent mark in my mind.

When I grew up, and started understanding more things, I would feel more attracted to animals than to humans. I would fap to bestiality, and not care more. After some time of that, I started taking interest in extraordinary human behaivour, and did some research, stumbling over the fandom while I was at it.

I read about it, quite a lot, actually, and decided to think of myself as that. I feel more comfortable with the title "furry" than the title "zoophile", and it would be a really, really much lighter "pain", if my parents found out. I'd also prefer morphing to an anthropomorphic animal than a real animal too, since I like the thought of being intelligent and aware, even though it brings the enormous downsides with it.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 16, 2008)

Probably Balto. I think we can all agree Balto is the pretty much the shit.

Either that, or Star Fox. McCloud is a sexy little bitch.


----------



## Thorne (Jan 17, 2008)

Twilight Princess' Wolf Link got me interested. Found the fandom in 2004.


----------



## Jayness (Jan 17, 2008)

Edit: oops. Had already responded. Fail on me.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 17, 2008)

i was introduced to the world of the furry fandom with a google image search....

if you know what i mean.

one thing led to another and now im here to stay


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 18, 2008)

I always just had a natural.. gravitation toward them.

I am interested in others besides furries it ranges. But not until I started looking for stuff on Krystal after playing Adventures I started getting into other it more. And searching around I ran across this video which was just a montage of... Um.. XXX of some.

:O

-Onyx


----------



## Twitchtail (Jan 18, 2008)

I've always liked furry stuff, but I only really got into it last year. Started RPing a lot, looking at art and stuff. A friend told me about FA, so I joined lol.


----------



## sage_mines (Jan 18, 2008)

I've been a fan of the Sonic series since the 90's, and I sometimes thought what it would be like if I were a character. In like '99 or '00 I heard about, and gained an interest, but lost it as soon as I gained it. It wasn't until '03 I started gainig an interest in again, and by '05, I've actually become a furry. I don't think I could have been one before that year, though, because I would have been too young.


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Jan 18, 2008)

The same way I become interested in everything else. I was bored, so I looked it up.


----------



## Oni (Jan 18, 2008)

sage_mines said:
			
		

> I've been a fan of the Sonic series since the 90's, and I sometimes thought what it would be like if I were a character. In like '99 or '00 I heard about, and gained an interest, but lost it as soon as I gained it. It wasn't until '03 I started gainig an interest in again, and by '05, I've actually become a furry. I don't think I could have been one before that year, though, because I would have been too young.


You should take a gander at a few select pieces of sonic porn; they may make you think about the series differently. ;d


----------



## sage_mines (Jan 18, 2008)

Oni said:
			
		

> sage_mines said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I actually have a piece done by Zen as a favorite. He did it very well.


----------



## The Sonic God (Jan 18, 2008)

I wouldn't like to think that pornography is my primary attachment to the furry culture, nor should it ever be.

My furriness dates all the way back to 1985. I consider myself a lifetime furry.


----------



## VectorCat (Jan 18, 2008)

Dropping out of school and doing drugs turned me furry.

Don't be like me, kids.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 18, 2008)

First I got into role-playing Pokemon on AOL back in '98 to '00. xD Eventually I went from Pokemon art to Furry art.. then maybe around 03' I made my own character. And yeah.. just went from there. ;o


----------



## Jideonu (Jan 18, 2008)

Guess the Spyro games are to blame <3


----------



## E-mannor (Jan 19, 2008)

i have always been a furry... but only realized it a few years back... OH! THE WAISTED YEARS!!!


----------



## Snack (May 16, 2010)

.


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

Snack said:


> .


you suck


----------



## Snack (May 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> you suck



I'm sorry for using teeth. :<


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

Snack said:


> I'm sorry for using teeth. :<


why necro this?


----------

